# camber



## banjopicks (Jan 3, 2009)

Everytime I read something new and try it, my handplaning gets easier, faster and with better results!!:yes: I just finished putting a camber on my antique Stanley #5 and started taking 1/16" shavings from end to end on a piece of scrap pine. I know pine isn't the best test but I'm easily amused. I have all old Stanley planes and have them all cutting like butta. The #4 practically licks the shavings off. Awesome, just needed to share. Now if can just start a real project. There isn't much of a market for wood shavings.


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*Cool*

Do ya have pics of the Stanley's?
I have a few myself that need some tlc.
I also have my Great Grandfathers Birch plane. It needs the foot to be touched up but all is in great shape.


----------



## banjopicks (Jan 3, 2009)

I'll post some tomorrow but I don't polish them I just make them usable. Not much to look at. The shavings on the other hand:yes:


----------

